# Dovetail jig (?)



## crazygrannyemt (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi. I'm a DIY granny. I need a good pattern for a home made dovetail jig. Any ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi granny.

Buy one,,,they must be dead on,,it's takes a CNC machine to make the finger template,,,one dovetail slot is not big deal but when you more than one they MUST line up right on the button...But I must say I have made one by using one of the fingers,,it's not cheap but it works great.see below.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=34102




crazygrannyemt said:


> Hi. I'm a DIY granny. I need a good pattern for a home made dovetail jig. Any ideas?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

crazygrannyemt said:


> Hi. I'm a DIY granny. I need a good pattern for a home made dovetail jig. Any ideas?


Yes, there is a magazine that featured a home made jig. Once you take a look at them, they're not that complicated. Yes, you can make your own templates as well but they are also available separately from the jigs. My vote goes with the homemade jig and the storebought templates.

Allthunbs


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Granny and welcome to the forum, You have just received advice from two of the most knowledgeable guys on the forum, there are of course others and they will be along in time. Again welcome and we are glad to have you here.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

xplorx4 said:


> Greetings Granny and welcome to the forum, You have just received advice from two of the most knowledgeable guys on the forum, there are of course others and they will be along in time. Again welcome and we are glad to have you here.


Don't include me in that statement. It's all I can do to understand the questions. Everything I read I learn from, so my thanks goes to you, Granny, for the question, and you Jerry for the vote of confidence. Like that, you both made me think.

Allthunbs


----------



## woodshopdemos (Oct 13, 2008)

The Stots Dovetail Master will allow you to make thru dovetail jig for any width board...even 26" blanket chest. You will see that you can make variable spaced ones as well. Avail at Rocklers and Woodcraft for $50 or so.










Story at: http://www.woodshopdemos.com/stots4.htm


----------

